# Seeds of best Mexican flowers



## mamadou123 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello,

I need your help to find the seeds of the best Mexican flowers. 

If you could let me know where to get them, I'll be most happy.

I am visiting now Cancun, Mexico and looking forward to your answer.

Thank you for cooperation.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just visit your local hardware and/or feed stores to find those seeds which will grow in your area.


----------

